# Need opinions



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

I'm going around asking opinions of this something I can do. Right now I am going to NU for CJ. With NU there is Cooperative Education that is 6 months long, the police academy fulfills a co-op. Now, does anyone here think it's worth my while to front the money one way or another and go while at school or should I wait till afterwards. Also, I had applied for a fulltime position there but I requested to be left out of the process until June when I finish classes, so I could get hired and get free education, however I could be hired as a PO once out of the academy rather than their security. I'm kind of at odds because right now all of my money is going to rent and bills and I don't want to ask my parents for money because they are paying for school. So basically it's about the money, should I do it now or should I wait?

Throw in your


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

How are you going to get the academy?

You have to be hired by a police department full-time or sponsored to go to the academy. If you are sponsored , you are looking at $5000+ for tuition and equipment and you will also need a police cruiser for one week at EVOC. NUPD only hires officers with FT academies lately, so if I were you, i'd finish my degree and go out of state or the military. Good luck!


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by JB1971:
> * How are you going to get the academy?
> 
> ...$5000+ for tuition and equipment and you will also need a police cruiser for one week at EVOC. NUPD only hires officers with FT academies lately*


I would self-sponser through but be signed by some department, I have a few options with that. The equipment is covered from people that I work with offering to lend me spares and extras etc. It's the no income for 6 months that would kill me. The rest of the details I would be able to work out I would imagine.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

No shortage of opinions here Scottie!

If I heard you right, I would say go to the Academy as Coop or however you can, anyway you can. Get that academy under your belt. You can graduate any December or June. Your Credits are not going to evaporate! And the MPOC is your ticket in any other state!!!!

Listen to everything you've heard here and other places. Get the Academy and then finish off the degree.


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by mpd61:
> * No shortage of opinions here Scottie!*


I knew I could count on you guys


----------



## cordasco (May 2, 2002)

If you have the cheddar to get yourself through an academy, and are promised a job afterwords, go for it.


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

I can't stress this enough. If you have the chance to go to the academy DO IT AND DON'T THINK TWICE. I did it and went so far down broke street its mind boggling. But I would definatly do it again, it was most worth it and I paid up my debt cause I got a full time job in no time. I also so worked pt for a a small town so u may want to do that. The best academy for self sponsoring is Agawam, cause they get many more self sponsors than other academies because out here chiefs are more willing to do it for p/timers or people they know and like. i did'nt work for the chief that sponored me, I just knew him from around the way for the most part.


----------



## Dr.Magoo (May 2, 2002)

Go to the academy NOW and collect cans on weekends if you have too. Graduate later.


----------

